# Anyone else excited about Bruno?



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey everyone,

The second Sacha Baron Cohen movie, Bruno, is opening here tomorrow. Anyone else excited for this? I loooooved Borat, never laughed so hard my entire life. I cannot wait to see Bruno. This movie already has amazing rating on IMDB (9.4/10). I really appreciate movies that have more to offer than the average Hollywood box office stuff we get like 5 times a months. I think Sacha Cohen is very talented and he cannot be put in a "box". Very excited about this!!

Anyone else?


----------



## moopoint (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't wait either!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 9, 2009)

I am excited about it, but I think that I will have to be in the right "mood" when I go to see it.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ever since the Ali G so I've been in love with Bruno lol
I don't see how Sasha Baron Cohen can keep a straight face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is the clip that got me hooked on Bruno, I love how you can only eat chocolate if you are among a fellowship of Christian friends lol

YouTube - Bruno Interviews Pastor Quinn, the 'Gay Converter' HQ


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ lol!!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love Sasha Baron Cohen! It's just as funny watching his interviews out of character, you get some insights into how terrifying his job must be and about the crazy peope he meet. And, he's actually very handsome in real life, tehe...

YouTube - Sacha Baron Cohen on David Letterman 07.07.2009 PART 1/2


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm definitely going to see it. I hope it's highly entertaining.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2009)

He is certainly very bold and takes risks. I also like the fact that he "retires" his characters and goes on to something/"someone" new.  

Will likely catch this on DVD or cable instead of seeing it in the Cinema.  I think he is very funny, but I can wait to see it.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 9, 2009)

I am mega excited about it. The Bruno movie poster is just hilarious. Borat was _so_ 2006. LOL


----------



## starlightx (Jul 9, 2009)

I am SO excited for this! Every promo picture or trailer I see for it I crack up...I can't wait!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2009)

Great movie to watch during the vacations now


----------



## ashschu (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't really enjoy Borat, don't think I was in the right frame of mind for it, lol!

But I'm so excited to see Bruno. All the PR that they are doing for it is totally working, I'm buying the hype! Looks hilarious!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised no one has said anything like, "_OMG, this is going to be so offensinve and crude!!! How could he do this to people? Blah blah blah!!_!"

I've been wanting to watch this ever since it was even rumored to be filmed.
Even if Bruno isn't _funny_, at least we know it'll be entertaining and people will be talking about it for a looong time!

Plus, Bruno is just FEIRCE! I love his outfits! lol


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 9, 2009)

I still hear people quoting  "I like to make sexy time!" "Her vagine hang like a sleeve of wizard." "very nice!" and "Wa-Wa-Wee-Wa" all the time 
so who knows what new over-used phrases with come out of Bruno! haha


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 15, 2009)

"Great success!!!" is my favorite one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanna see Bruno so bad, I love Sasha Cohen.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Borat >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bruno
the whole time i was  watching bruno, i was thinking HOW THE HELL CAN THEY SHOW THIS IN THEATERS.
a lot of it was hilarious, i was laughing extremely hard, but i still think borat was better. just my opinion


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 15, 2009)

i didn't see Borat till last year when i came across some dvd's that someone threw outside, and luckily that was one of them, but it was hilarious!
and for anyone who didn't see the Bruno & Conan O'Brien interview, check this out!
Hulu - The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien: Bruno, Part 1
Hulu - The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien: Bruno, Part 2
Warning: Lap dance for Conan at 4:09 of part 2, however it doesn't contain the complete version that aired that night.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jul 15, 2009)

I saw it a few days ago and was dissapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was alright but there weren't enough interview segments and to me, those are the funniest parts!
def. not a movie to take your kids to or go see with your parents! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Borat was definately the better of the 2 movies =/


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

I still didn't get to see it, my life has gotten in the way :/ I tried to see it yesterday but I got to the theater late and it was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My coworker saw it though and said it was hilarious. I really need to see it tomorrow. 

I don't expect it to be like Borat. I love Sasha Cohen coz he's so versatile and so not conventional. I don't think I'll be disappointed, lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2009)

I didnt see Borat and I dont really like whats his name as an actor. I dont get why everyone goes crazy over him

Id never pay money to see this in the theaters. If I was bored one day and it was on HBO Id watch it though


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't seen Borat but I did see Bruno..
It was very funny at parts, it was okay ..Im guessing I have to see Borat now too haha.


----------



## revinn (Jul 16, 2009)

I was really excited for it, and I DID like it, but I didn't love it. It felt sort of choppy..dunno how to explain that. Still pretty funny though.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2009)

I LOVED Borat..but just not excited for Bruno...I think it might be just a lil too much for my virgin ears (as if).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont get the big hype over this guy, I really don't find him or his movies funny.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2009)

I watched it and Borat was funnier.
The parts that made me laugh the most were the talking penis and the talk show with his baby.
But I kind of got sad at the scene with the cage fighting. I mean, it was funny and I'm sure the majority of the people in that audience were drunk, but GEEZ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bruno is still a fierce bitch imo!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i dont get the big hype over this guy, I really don't find him or his movies funny._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I didnt see Borat and I dont really like whats his name as an actor. I dont get why everyone goes crazy over him

Id never pay money to see this in the theaters. If I was bored one day and it was on HBO Id watch it though_

 
Lol, I get that, everyone is different though. Typical comedies Hollywood makes don't make me laugh at all. I found 40 Year old Virgin extremely annoying. I like something a little different. I also fell sleep after watching the first 10 minutes of the first Harry Potter. To me, that was a super boring movie. But everyone likes it, heheh! We each have our preferences, I guess...Foreign, indie and wierd movies like Borat/Bruno for me, everyone else can have Hollywood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I watched Bruno last night and laughed for a good 2 hours. I find it different from borat but equally funny. The character was just different. Props to Sacha Cohen once again. He can say/do the most disturbing things with a straight face. I still love him


----------



## User35 (Jul 18, 2009)

i was the loudest person in the theater...just laughing my ass off. Holy freaking crap it was soooo funny to me. Dirty, vular, not PC at all, loved it!


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

****


----------

